# Let's Make The New Year Bright!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Everyday is a new beginning,
A chance to do things differently...
An opportunity to act in positive ways that will make a difference to you and all whose lives you touch.

I've been striving, the last few years, to make the exact changes in my life that are detailed in a quotation which I found through sheer serendipity today.

It seemed appropriate, as this is the first day of the New Year, to share the message with my Talk Budgies Friends in hopes some (or many) of you will choose to help make the New Year Bright.

Change can happen -- it takes place one person at a time.

Brightest Blessings
of
Light, Love, Luck and Laughter
always,
Deborah

​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That goes well with one of my favorites....Find the good, and praise it....


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Deborah, thank you for posting this! I love it. Some good reminders there, and food for thought! We can all use some of that .


----------



## DamonsMaster (Jan 7, 2012)

That is an excellent quotation and if enough people strive to make this beautiful world of ours a more loving, caring and accepting place, then we will all benefit.Change can start with just one person. Thank you for sharing this quote Deborah.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I completely agree, Deb!*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Let's*

What a wonderful way to start the day and the year. God Bless us each one
and thank God for the abundance we receive. Jo Ann


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

A good and inspirational song to go along with the spirit of this thread is "Man in the mirror" by Michael Jackson.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



A good and inspirational song to go along with the spirit of this thread is "Man in the mirror" by Michael Jackson. 

Click to expand...

I agree, Ana!
For those unfamiliar with the lyrics, you can check them out in this link:
MICHAEL JACKSON LYRICS - Man In The Mirror





*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Deborah, this quote is wonderful and a perfect way to start out the new year. I also strive to always try and follow this advice, and even though sometimes it's easy to forget or disregard it, it's always important to keep in our hearts year-round.

What a lovely way to remind ourselves of the little things we can do to promote peace, kindness, and happiness around us. 

In fact, I'm currently sitting on the couch with some markers and paper, intending to write it out to post on the fridge.  

Thank you, Deb :hug:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

This is actually the definition of altruism, my dear friend...
Thank you for reminding us the simple things that matter to life.. be good to others, without expecting something good in return. Our world still can change for the better..


----------

